# want a handgun



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has a old handgun they want to get rid of heck it doesn't even shoot straight it just has to work. I was looking for one under a 100 dollars if you can help me great if you can't don't worry about it. If you want to work something out please email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I recently bought a Hypoint .40 cal. Brand new with a lifetime warranty for $149.99. I know it isn't under a hundred but for a brand new gun it's hard to beat.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you are just looking for any old hand gun for under $100 why don't you just go to a pawn shop or gun store and buy one? You can always find something there for that price........


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Why would you want a gun that does not shoot strait????


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

The reason i don't care if it shot strait is because the only real shooting i will be doing with it probally won't be past 10 yards i just wanted it for plinking just shooting for fun with it.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Pawn shop.


----------

